# Lightweight jackets



## mturn0687 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive been looking around for a coat due to getting sick of many years of riding with a hoody, but I like the feel of a hoody and layering since it is so light. Who makes any good jackets/shells that are just thick enough to keep the wind and water out but are still very light weight where I could wear a sweatshirt underneath comfortably? Any advice helps. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

*I had an awesome set up by Titanium last season. It was a combo jacket. It has a warmer then hell green fluffy thing, then a black shell. I wore nothing but the shell form Feb. out. It did an awesome job on keeping out the rain and the spring snow, or should I say slush? :laugh: And it was a good wind breaker.​*


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

i'm using a sick hurley right now. uhh its white and has grey logos all over it. pretty nice jacket, 5,000mm jacket and light enough to wear a hoodie under it. definetly recomend it. bought it at zumiez if that helps.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at softshells. They're hoodies with the water and windproofing of a jacket. Neff makes a 6k, sessions makes a 5k. Burton, DC, and Airblaster all have one, but I'm not sure on the ratings. If you want a shell, Burton, Airblaster, Special Blend, Foursquare, and Sessions all make some really really basic shells. The Burton 5k shells like the launch are really comfortable.


----------



## mturn0687 (Oct 27, 2008)

I totally spaced out about checking zummies. We dont have one around here but when Im home from school I can check it out.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its actually better if you go in to Zumiez knowing some stuff you're looking for. Print off some pages of jackets you like and bring them in, if they don't have the one you want on hand, they can probably get it for you. Most Zumiez stores in store stock is kinda pathetic. I work at one, I'd know.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Arc'teryx the shiz


----------

